# Best and Worst Mexican Food in Thailand



## Extraterrestrial (Jul 26, 2010)

Many expats love Mexican food. But where do we go for the good stuff?

Please list the best and worst Mexican restaurants in Thailand.

Here is my list:

Best: Tacos and Salsa (Bangkok)
Close second: Miguels (Chiang Mai)
Worst: Sunrise Tacos (Bangkok)
Tied for worst: Blue Parrot (Pattaya)

Maybe somebody can create a poll.


----------



## 4thRight (Jun 4, 2010)

If I do finally move to Thailand I'll post my address for Mexican food that rivals the best Mexican Restaurants in the US. My frijoles are to die for.


----------

